# Leeds (Carling) Festival



## belboid (Aug 23, 2005)

anyone else going then?  

I'm on Workers Beer somewhere or other, as is Mr T, I think, and possibly a couple of others off here?

Obviously free/cheap beer is _not_ a possibility!!


----------



## the B (Aug 23, 2005)

Oooh - yes, cheap beer would be lovely  !!


----------



## rebel warrior (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm going for the Friday - how will I spot ya?


----------



## the B (Aug 23, 2005)

That's a good question rebel warrior... never seen a pic of belboid!

I'm usually pretty easy to identify - generally grumbling 'B' in the direction of a chinese looking short guy (there aren't many in Leeds festival on past experience) ought to yield results.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 23, 2005)

rebel warrior said:
			
		

> I'm going for the Friday - how will I spot ya?


 Leather trews, no arse, talking about the tull...on one side of the bar or the other...


----------



## rebel warrior (Aug 23, 2005)

I once went to a Yorkshire Respect launch meeting that Belboid said he was thinking of going to (this was a while back) and spent half the time trying to spot who looked the most 'belboidish' out of the Sheffield contingent.  I nearly went up to one bloke in a yellow anorak who I imagined to be about the right age and asked him if he was 'belboid' but in the end I bottled it.  I later found out he was in fact not belboid but a random SWP member from Sheffield I had never seen before...


----------



## belboid (Aug 23, 2005)

butchersapron said:
			
		

> Leather trews, no arse, talking about the tull...on one side of the bar or the other...



this is actually disturbingly accurate.

dunno where exactly i will be yet, except for sometime on the friday, when I will be incredibly hot n sweaty in the midst of a throng of 'people' enjoying the greatest (US) punk band ever to grace the planet.

(I'm also trying to work out who in Sheffield SWP wears a yellow anorak - I can only think of one such person, but to mistaken for him would be.....depressing )


----------



## the B (Aug 23, 2005)

Give us some more hints to identify you than that belboid  please? Cheap beer is very appealing!


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 23, 2005)

People in 'these things' - classy


----------



## belboid (Aug 24, 2005)

the B said:
			
		

> Give us some more hints to identify you than that belboid  please? Cheap beer is very appealing!


hmmm, bloke near front in this one
http://www.belboid.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/images/derwentboat.jpg

or kinda like this, tho i doubt ill be wearing a suit
http://www.belboid.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/images/wedding.jpg
both quite big files mind


----------



## the B (Aug 24, 2005)

belboid said:
			
		

> hmmm, bloke near front in this one
> http://www.belboid.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/images/derwentboat.jpg
> 
> or kinda like this, tho i doubt ill be wearing a suit
> ...



Well, you'll stand out from the studenty types behind the bar in those leather trousers


----------



## Stevil (Aug 25, 2005)

If you're at the festival check out a band from Preston called Stone Devils. They're on the Nokia stage Saturday & Sunday.


----------

